# Nutrafin Aqua Plus dosage help please!



## Glenda Steel (8 Aug 2014)

I am trying to make up a one litre bottle of tap water treated with Nutrafin Aqua plus to store to use for small daily top ups when the water level dips/evaporates in our Fluval Edge 46l tank. 

Now going by the directions on the bottle if 10ml treats 37.8 litres of tap water so... if my maths are correct (???!!!) to treat my 1 litre bottle of water I should add 0.02ml of the Nutrafin Aqua Plus, is that right and how on earth do I measure that accurately?!!! Is it a case of putting a couple of drops into the 1 litre bottle?  Also is there a recommended "use by" time for water made and stored as perhaps it may be an idea to buy a large storage bottle?


----------



## Vazkez (8 Aug 2014)

Hi Glenda,

you can use any of the EI calculators on web. There are plenty of the just Google EI dosing calculator  They are both for liquids as well as dry salts. 

About the measure you can use spoons cap of the bottle normally present 5 ml and so on .

Btw I am not really good in Math but I think you count it wrong [DOUBLEPOST=1407506227][/DOUBLEPOST]the rota.la has nutrafin in the premixed drop down menu


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Aug 2014)

Hi Vazkez

Thank you I'll take a look, any help is welcome![DOUBLEPOST=1407506888][/DOUBLEPOST]Unfortunately the calculators don't seem to have small enough quantities as they are based on tank size.  I am wanting to fill a 1 litre bottle with tap water and then add the relevant amount of Nutrafin Aqua Plus to condition it before using small amounts (about a cup full) of the prepared water to top up the tank daily (not a water change).  I think our Fluval Edge looks at it's best when the water is completely covering the glass at the top and as it loses a little water every day through evaporation, I need to top the water up every day.   

Sorry I don't think I explained it very well to start with!


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Aug 2014)

I never bother using tap safe for top ups just the main 50% water change. I lose around a pint a day from my 60l tank but if you do want to measure small amounts you can get a small syringe from your local pharmacy which is ideal


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Aug 2014)

Thanks Andy,

Does my 0.02 of a ml calculation look correct to you?  I have bought some syringes for water samples testing but working out 0.02 of a millilitre in them is a little tricky!  I think a bigger water storage container may be the answer and I have just spotted a beer making bucket with lid and tap that may work: http://www.lovebrewing.co.uk/10-litr...h-lid-and-tap/


----------



## Vazkez (8 Aug 2014)

One more thing,

I do not see any point to mixing it with water. It is already premixed in water anyway. I will just use the calculator to get your EI dosing ans that's it.

Also after you finish with the nutrafin you might want to switch to dry salt as with the premixed fert you paying actually for water. Salts are much cheaper over long time period. 

I bought for cca £25 1 kg of everything and over year I still have some


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Aug 2014)

Vazkez said:


> One more thing,
> 
> I do not see any point to mixing it with water. It is already premixed in water anyway. I will just use the calculator to get your EI dosing ans that's it.
> 
> ...



Hi Vazkez,

I'm not EL dosing I just want to treat tap water for chlorine etc before adding it to my tank - sorry to cause confusion!


----------



## Fern (8 Aug 2014)

Vazkez, I think you are mistaking the product Glenda is talking about, It's not a fert, it's a water conditioner 

For such a small amount of water top up, if your tap water has no chloramine, I would just let the water sit for 24 hours then use


----------



## Glenda Steel (8 Aug 2014)

Oh thank you so much Fern, I do apologise I should have specified that it was a water conditioner.  As this is our first tank (now cycling!) I want to make sure I don't get anything wrong!  I've no idea about our chloramine so I may just add a tiny drop of water conditioner (Nutrafin Aqua Plus) from a pipette and look at buying a bigger water storage tub!   Thank you all so much and once again apologies to Vazkez for my poor description.


----------



## Fern (8 Aug 2014)

Just looked up this  product and it states:

To remove chlorine:
5 ml treats 38 L

To remove chloramine:
10 ml treats 38 L,

So check with your water supplier if they add chloramine, so you may not need so much conditioner

Anyway, just get a 2l bottle, and add 0.75ml  mind you my maths isn't that good either


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Aug 2014)

10ml treats 37.8l of tap water
10ml/37.8l=0.26ml treats 1l of tap water
So just over 1/4ml treats 1l of tap water
It looks like you missed the decimal point from your calculation
10/378 =  0.026
Quarter of a ml isn't that hard to dose with a syringe


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Aug 2014)

Just put a ml in?


----------



## tim (8 Aug 2014)

I get a 5ltr bottle of ro from my lfs for topping up my small tanks lasts about 2 weeks and no need to dechlorinate.


----------



## GlassWalker (8 Aug 2014)

Agree with about 0.26ml for 1l. It isn't critical to be exact, and going over wont hurt even. If you want to be somewhat precise, get 1ml syringes. They have divisions down to 0.01ml although making small drops can be tricky.


----------



## Glenda Steel (9 Aug 2014)

Thank you so much everyone!  I now have the syringes and have made up the water!


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Aug 2014)

Just top up straight from the tap - I must put around half a litre every day in mine (120litre tank) straight out the tap - I only use declorinator on a water change.


----------



## Glenda Steel (9 Aug 2014)

But doesn't that mean that over a period of time (until the next water change) all the tank is pretty much untreated water and is that ok?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2014)

i would also suggest getting a couple of litres of RO from your local shop, main reason is that topping up with tap water with build up your TDS and the water line (calcium deposits) will become very hard to remove over time.
If you have very soft water its not such an issue and likely that just letting the water stand for a day or so will do the trick with such small volumes.


----------

